# I really wanted to like this video



## Surfside

I always watch instructional wood working videos online but some are just unreliable.


----------



## runswithscissors

I find so many U tube videos to be almost all talk and very little actual doing. A guy will show you his tools, the material, etc. and then talk about either or both endlessly. Sometimes I just want to scream, "Shut up and show me what you are aiming to do!"

In contrast. there was one video a while back about a homemade Domino-like machine, combining a compact router with an ingenious wooden jig to make oblong mortices, just like the Domino. I surmise that, because he was apparently Ukrainian or Russian, his English wasn't up to the task of talking about his device, so he resorted to demonstrating how he made it and how it worked. Obviously, he had planned very carefully how he could best do this without words. Very effective, and I wish more video presentations would emulate his style.


----------



## marcuscraft

Yeah, there is one jointer vid from a somewhat reputable source that teaches you hoe to use a jointer…without push blocks. You definitely have to watch any how to video with a bit of skepticism and a heap of common sense.


----------



## Buckethead

Well Marcus, at least your review of the video was entertaining!


----------



## stefang

Yes, some of these videos are long and drawn out, which can sometimes be frustrating when you just want to focus on the subject. On the other hand it can sometimes be interesting and entertaining to learn a little about the presenter, his ideas about life, the universe and everything, providing he presents it well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marcus, I respect your integrity for posting this. I also won a video from this same woodworker. I didn't make it past the 20 min mark. It may have fabulous information in it, but I just couldn't get past the style and pace.


----------



## marcuscraft

I really dont see this review as any different than someone writing a not so positive review for Grizzly, or Powermatic…or anyone. This just wasnt for me, it does not necessarily mean it's not good.

Having said that, no one has taken me up on my offer for it on the forums. I may donate it to the local library so someone can get some use out of it.


----------



## Straightlines

@runswithscissors: Yep, I too have admired that same video's excellent design, its brevity, and ability to get so much across with so few words. His project is on my To Do list.


----------



## LJRay

@runswithscissors
Is this the one you are refering to?


----------



## Hendrik

Hi, Marcus:

I'm sorry to hear that the style of the DVD wasn't for you. It was produced to provide a detailed course on jointer and planer use, as well as edge-gluing technique for a beginner to intermediate woodworker who might be struggling with some of these processes. But I can understand how some of the detailed explanations might be too much for some if they are looking more for a quick review type DVD that gets right to the action fast.

Here is another review for the very same production posted right here on Lumberjocks by someone else some time ago: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/57. And another one here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/611. Here's one on my tablesaw DVD, which I also gave out as a prize draw pretty recently: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3805. It just goes to show that there are many woodworkers out there with different needs and different preferences for learning, which is all good.

I do appreciate hearing your feedback, Marcus, and I'm sorry to have wasted your time. I've committed to giving away one of each of my DVD courses through Lumberjocks in order to help out a few beginners that could use the help. Of course, with a contest like this, you can never tell if the winner will be someone who is a beginner or might already be quite experienced, so the usefulness of the instruction will vary from one individual to the next. If you have no use for the DVD, I'd be quite happy to pay for the return shipping for you to send it back and I'll promise to donate it to another woodworker who might find the information helpful.

I should mention that another Lumberjocks Contest was started recently for a production of mine called "Mortise and Tenon Joinery". It focuses on cutting mortises with mortising machine or mortising attachment on a drill press, followed by clean-up with chisels. And it covers tenons cut mainly by table saw but also with the face and edge cheeks cut by bandsaw. Final fitting is done by chisel and hand plane. Here is a link to the contest in case anyone would like to enter to win: http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/41412. Perhaps someone on Lumberjocks would be interested in learning about my own personal techniques in these areas.

All the best,

Hendrik Varju
Passion for Wood


----------



## marcuscraft

Hendrik -

Very gracious response, glad to see that here on Lumberjocks. I hope my review was taken as I intended…a bit of humor saying that this DVD was not right for me based on it's pace and instruction, and not an attack.

I basically already did what you suggested w/ the DVD and it's in the mail as of this morning to a more novice woodworker. There is some great info in there, and hopefully it will get passed around in the same manner.

One suggestion for your contests. My contest was to say what's the most important aspect of milling lumber. I think someone giving out a great answer for this is probably not a novice. In my opinion, your videos (this one at least) is geared more towards green woodworker. Maybe mix up the contests a bit to find a way to get these into the hands of those who can make better use of them.

All the best!
-Marcus


----------



## a1Jim

I know everyone has there own take on woodworking classes, instructors and videos. I know there are some folks that don't care for the delivery of my favorite woodworking teacher even though I think he's the best in the business.
I've suggested to Cricket to have the winners be able to choose from more than one video makers video's.


----------



## Hendrik

No worries, Marcus. I say live and let live. Life is too short to get all bent out of shape over differing styles and opinions. We're all in this learning process together.

a1Jim, both you and Marcus have some great ideas for future contests, not just for me but for Cricket as well, so thanks for posting them. I've got just one more DVD to give away after the current one on mortise and tenon joinery, at least until I come out with the next title I'd like to promote. But once I've given all of them away once, I'll consider contests in future where the winner can choose the title they feel would suit them most. It's a great idea.

Enjoy your time in the shop, guys.

Cheers,

Hendrik Varju
Passion for Wood


----------

